# Sanding carvings



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone
I've been working on a pie crust tilt top table for years part of the problem is that This was my first project with what I consider a good amount of carved details. After many hours of sanding, I'm still doing one more sanding before I start the finishing process but I'm finding it hard to sand around smaller details. 
Over the many months of sanding, I have use jewelers files, trimmed emery boards, sanding cords and small burrs.

Now I'm still searching for more sanding tools to make it easier for the small details. I've ordered these ,let me know if you've used these or if you have a better Idea.
Thanks for your help
Jim

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YYDG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YYD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073D9WK9H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jim, generally, in good carving, the job is right off the tool. Sanding blunts all the crisp edges. Sanding is a four letter word. lol

I usually sand my archtops but I'm moving to a primitivo look for awhile.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Jim,

I saw Nick Agar of King Arthurs tools, KA Tools using a bristle brush on some driftwood, it may be of help,

its at about 3:35 or so, mind you the whole video is interesting if you are not familiar with the KAT series.

Camelot and King Arthurs Tools is actually a USA not a UK product, very odd!!






No doubt you have a die grinder already.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm afraid it's it's a little late for that on this project Earl but I really would like to carve the proper way. I have signed up for Mary May's online emails but started this project years before with a power carver.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Jim, not trying to be a stick in the mud but if you're sanding the carving, your chisels need to be sharpened. Sandpaper won't give you the polished surface a chisel will.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Rob Iook own a Arbortech cutter for my side grinder but this project took a little more refined tools ,at least for me.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I have used all of these except for the last one. The split mandrel is really handy and easy to use with different grits of cloth backed paper. The paper sanding cones are very useful for me. They are not overly aggressive and I use them in this size and the smaller ones on my carvings. Use both of these on something with variable speed or foot pedal control. The fuzzy wheels are ok, but can discolor lighter woods, so I don't use them as much. You might look at the 3m scotch-brite radial bristle discs that are also available in various grits. How aggressive they are also depends on how you use them, but they might be useful for you.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have some "tadpole" shaped sanding pads
that are pretty useful.

Like these, though that's not the set I have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good to hear from you Lee ,I understand that now actual carving chisels would have been the way to go. but I was using a power carver on this project I can see after this experience I realized all that sanding would not have been necessary.Remember this is my first real carving,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Those look very interesting Mike thanks alot.

Thanks, Loren I forgot to mention I had a bunch of tadpoles, they do come in very handy.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Like Mike P., I often use the 3M bristle disks in my Dremel. I don't sand with them, per se, but use them to get the fuzzies out of the cut lines. A single disk on the arbor will get most of the fuzzies out. Where it's too confined for the disk, I use one of several small diamond burrs, such as https://www.woodcraft.com/products/diamond-tip-carving-burr-set-120-piece

Claude


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help Claude, I do have a boat load of burrs but for the small pearl beads they are either too big or I don't have a steady enough hand for use with my Foredom


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

A1Jim - I recommend that you consider using cabinet scrapers. They remove a thin shaving of wood, much the way really sharp carving tools would. They come in various sizes, including these finger scrapers in various shapes for working details of your pie-crust table.










This is a skill rarely taught in woodworking classes today. I was taught how to sharpen and use a cabinet scraper in Junior High wood shop 70 years ago. It is similar to sharpening a plane blade, but you roll the cutting edge with a hard steel rod. The ones available now come sharpened.

I've used the finger scrapers recently to work the surface of old relief carvings where I need to get in & around raised features.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Phil but #1 I finished this table some time ago and #2 the areas I wanted help sand were too small for most scrapers, but you are right scrapers are great tools and can save tons of sanding.


----------

